# Vertex Puratek 100GPH R.O.D.I vs Vertex Puratek 100GPH R.O.D.I Deluxe



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm interested in venturing over into the s.w world because I need to purchase an r.o.d.i system for my f.w plants, all in all I'm just trying to figure out if the deluxe version of the Vertex Puratek system is worth it or not? The only difference I can see is that one has a TDS meter and some kinda pump and the other does not 

Just looking to hear from owners of these systems to see what they think, and the disadvantages/advantages of having the deluxe version over the normal version.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have one i might be selling
brand new in box 
just got it but thinking of ordering the 200gpd 
pm if interested


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

love mine. Advanced Reef Aquatics has them on sale.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The TDS and the in-line booster make a huge difference!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the deluxe. If your water pressure is low like in most apartments, the booster bump does make a huge difference.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

With a booster, you get 1:1 ratio of waster vs good water, without your at 3:1 or 4:1. 
With less good water being produced, more water being wasted = $$ wasted,
Also longevity of filters is longer, ideal water pressure of 100 psi is optimal, which booster pump provides,
Deluxe model will also auto back flush automatically,
TDS meter as mentioned is also a feature deluxe has,
Hope this helps.
Flavio


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> love mine. Advanced Reef Aquatics has them on sale.


The Deluxe version doesn't seem to be on sale, I found a site "Reefsupplies.Ca" for only 304.99+shipping. Cheapest I've seen it.



altcharacter said:


> The TDS and the in-line booster make a huge difference!


I was trying to tell this to a friend of mine, but he kept telling me that the TDS is useless and you can just bring your water to LFS for testing. I'd rather have the TDS meter built in, thanks for your input.



notclear said:


> I have the deluxe. If your water pressure is low like in most apartments, the booster bump does make a huge difference.


Thanks for the input!



advanced reef aquatics said:


> With a booster, you get 1:1 ratio of waster vs good water, without your at 3:1 or 4:1.
> With less good water being produced, more water being wasted = $$ wasted,
> Also longevity of filters is longer, ideal water pressure of 100 psi is optimal, which booster pump provides,
> Deluxe model will also auto back flush automatically,
> ...


Awesome, this is the kinda info I was looking for. You've easily made the decision for me lol thank you.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the unit I have and I swear by it, you don't need the deluxe. It had the TDS meter (needed IMO) and booster pump. 
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=669


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx Fesso,
For what it's worth, TDS does matter if your after clean water, 0 TDS means purest form of water, 
We can test water brought into the store, or any store I'm sure. But what would be brought in? Tap? Also, testing TDS ensures protection of TFC membrane, ignore your sediment, carbon and you'll fry TFC. Also measuring TDS post di ensures function of di filter as well.
Hope I made sense,
Cheers


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For what it's worth - Flavio backs up what he sells. He has been an authorized Vertex dealer forever. (He's well connected  )


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx Red, make sure whoever you buy your unit from is an authorized dealer,


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Thx Fesso,
> For what it's worth, TDS does matter if your after clean water, 0 TDS means purest form of water,
> We can test water brought into the store, or any store I'm sure. But what would be brought in? Tap? Also, testing TDS ensures protection of TFC membrane, ignore your sediment, carbon and you'll fry TFC. Also measuring TDS post di ensures function of di filter as well.
> Hope I made sense,
> Cheers


I'd have to agree with you which is why I was leaning towards the deluxe version in the first place. I want absolutely CLEAN water, I don't want to have to guess when I need to change my filters nor do I don't want to be "that guy" coming into the store to have my water tested, $120 is really no difference when it comes to s.w equipment IMO. I see many people spend this money on corals only to kill them yet say $120 difference is too much



Taipan said:


> For what it's worth - Flavio backs up what he sells. He has been an authorized Vertex dealer forever. (He's well connected  )


Lol thank you.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I have one and love it, And was bought from Flavio,I buy all my hardware from him because he backs what he sells, 1 to 1 water ratio makes sense and with the TDS metere you can be assured that you're using the best water. Number 1 best item I bought for my system.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I just double checked that link I posted and that's not the unit I have. I have the 100GPD deluxe WITH TDS meter (yes needed) and pump. Not sure if ARA carries that model it will be cheaper than the 200GPD deluxe and it makes water pretty fast probably not as fast....


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought my deluxe one from Flavio.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> I just double checked that link I posted and that's not the unit I have. I have the 100GPD deluxe WITH TDS meter (yes needed) and pump. Not sure if ARA carries that model it will be cheaper than the 200GPD deluxe and it makes water pretty fast probably not as fast....


We do carry all their units, for what its worth, we use the 100 gpd deluxe in store and its more than enough.
cheers


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

+1for the deluxe unit and Flavio. Great guy!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

blunthead said:


> i have one i might be selling
> brand new in box
> just got it but thinking of ordering the 200gpd
> pm if interested


You can "piggyback" second 100GPD RO filter onto it. Just need a pair of ro-ro housing clips and a few T fittings . Not sure if that will void warranty


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Just looked on the website and I see the Vertex Puratek 100 G.P.D. Reverse Osmosis Di priced at 159.99. Is this what you are using Flavio?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

george said:


> Just looked on the website and I see the Vertex Puratek 100 G.P.D. Reverse Osmosis Di priced at 159.99. Is this what you are using Flavio?


That's not the deluxe unit. It doesn't have the inline TDS meter or the booster pump. 
The 100 GPD Deluxe is listed at $339


----------



## Exotic Reef (Mar 2, 2014)

wtac said:


> You can "piggyback" second 100GPD RO filter onto it. Just need a pair of ro-ro housing clips and a few T fittings . Not sure if that will void warranty


This will void your warranty. The 100gpd deluxe and the 200gpd delux use different booster pumps. The 100gpd pump is a lower flow rate to provide the optimum amount of water to feed 1 membrane.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unless one has an acute case of MTS, a 100GPD unit will suit most hobbiest needs


----------

